# New Beds



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

We were building the new bunk beds. Propped the mattress against the wall until the bed was ready... and well... see for yourself xD

I just walked out the room for a second and i come back to this...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww....Mystery is like "Gee Thanks for putting this nice high soft spot here, just for me!"
He's soooo Cute!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you! xD i laughed when i walked in. It was one of those "how'd you get up there so quick!?" Moments. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ROFL* 10c2d*!!! That is just how they think too!! 

Reminds me of when we redid our bathroom and installed under floor heating for the slate tiles. B.B. discovered the warm floor in less than a day. We found her laying all over the bathroom floor, stretched as long as she could get and trying to spread out as much as she could with a dreamy eyed look that said, "This is the neatest thing you guys have ever given me!" lol ...cats pfffftt


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My first thought was all those claws on that mattress!! Cats LOVE tall perches!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

And now you have to buy another mattress for the furry child in the room.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

cat face said:


> ROFL* 10c2d*!!! That is just how they think too!!
> 
> Reminds me of when we redid our bathroom and installed under floor heating for the slate tiles. B.B. discovered the warm floor in less than a day. We found her laying all over the bathroom floor, stretched as long as she could get and trying to spread out as much as she could with a dreamy eyed look that said, "This is the neatest thing you guys have ever given me!" lol ...cats pfffftt


When I did my teaching internship in London it was my first experience with heated floors. (They aren't very common in the US.) PURE HEAVEN! So I can completely relate to B.B.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

BrittyBear that pic is so funny!! Mystery is just loving it up there. :smile:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So cute! My kitties love anything rearranged too, just fun to have new things to explore! 

We got a new mattress warming pad this winter. The cats were too funny, never would get up if it was on...heavenly to climb into a Warm bed and soak in the heat when it is -10 out!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwww cute!! A nice soft high spot...puuuurfect


----------

